# Luna attacked a sheep today!



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes, whilst in the care of Charlie, aged 4, Luna attacked and killed a sheep. Charlie saw nothing and none of the other witnesses are saying anything either. In fact, if I hadn't noticed her crunching on the remains, no-one would be any the wiser.

I managed to get a photo of these remains before safely destroying them (and before anyone managed to report me) so here it is.









Mary, Joseph, Jesus, the shepherds and the Kings (as well as the Archangel Gabriel) didn't seem to react at all but the crib scene is a bit smaller than before.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

haha oh my god. I was in utter shock when u were talking about getting rid of the remains and your four year old looking after the dog - Talk about me being confuzzled! hahaha poor sheep! Brilliant thread!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG I'm so pleased you were not serious. Glad you were able to keep it hushed up. J xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ha ha ha must run in the family Buddy has been chewing on a few dolls hands lately !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Harri, you had me going for a minute there.....


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That has really made me smile!! You nutter xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope the ox and the donkey escaped the ferocious onslaught


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I am SO gullible!!! 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Poor sheep!  

These kind of scenes are sadly very familiar in our house. We regularly have chewed pigs, cows and even Rhinos.....Daisy has no limits when it comes to attacking poor innocent (plastic) animals!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Thought EWE were having us on!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

It couldn't be resurrected then? :rip:


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Was absolutely horrified to read this - caught hook line and sinker!
Well played!
Lol xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

well i dont think thats funny!!! sick is what i call it , especially if you live in a farming area like i do surrounded by sheep ...... my heart jumped when i first read it SICK


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You have a very naughty sense of humour - just like mine!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

romeo said:


> well i dont think thats funny!!! sick is what i call it , especially if you live in a farming area like i do surrounded by sheep ...... my heart jumped when i first read it SICK


Don't be offended, it's just a bit of light hearted fun! It made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

well if you were the farmer next door and you found the throat of your sheep ripped out and bleeding to death im sure you would not find it light hearted fun , sorry SICK


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

now now people don't lets not over react on this thread as well. i fell for it too very concerned for the emotional state of the owner and the consequences for the dog however i found it funny in the end the punch line under the photo my need to be put in bold. (i work at a kennel that is next to a Field of sheep who tend to sit and watch us as we walk past them with the dogs)


***********no animals were harmed win the creating of this thread**********

just to clarify it was an ornamental sheep from a nativity set that was damaged.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

well said Kendal!!!


----------

